# Engine bay cleaning



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

I wanted to give the engine bay a quick cleaning and detailing,and i was just wondering if i have to cover some electric bits(alternator etc.).It's my first time so i need all the help i can get,the car is a diesel megane 2.
Any suggestions and tips will be welcomed

thx for the replyes


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is a good link, have a read

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_engine.html


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Fursecul said:


> I wanted to give the engine bay a quick cleaning and detailing,and i was just wondering if i have to cover some electric bits(alternator etc.).It's my first time so i need all the help i can get,the car is a diesel megane 2.
> Any suggestions and tips will be welcomed
> 
> thx for the replyes


Cover the alternator and if the alarm sounder is visible cover it too. Avoid the pressure washer. I nowuse Comma degreaser £10ish for 5 litres. 3 minutes for it to soak. Low pressure hose then finishing spray of your choice. Bob


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok thanks for your replyes,they where a great help


----------

